# My Bombay :-)



## DangerMouse (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's some pics of him


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhh beautiful,,,,, lovely silky coat,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely just like mine


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Cant see first two pictures - very dark! Third one is very sweet, how old is your cat?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> lovely just like mine


have you got a bombay carol,??????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very cute cat


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww what a little sweetheart


----------



## DangerMouse (Jan 26, 2008)

Aww thanks everyone 

He was born believe it or not on the 31st of October (07)

lol  

So he is a real black cat in all senses of the word !


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

What a beautiful kitty DM Lovely velvet looking coat and he looks a real darlin' too


----------



## DangerMouse (Jan 26, 2008)

He's lovely, he's being good tonight and sitting between my arms whilst I type on my laptop, normally he tries to send the odd email himself !

Here's two more that came out slightly better.

Not the easiest thing taking a picture of a black cat lol !


Many Thanks
Freddie

PS Thanks for all the wonderful comments so far, Alfie is over the moon with them !


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he is a real sweetie  great pics


I see you have a 360 I cant get my OH off his well untill now he got the 3 lights of death (again 4th time) hes not happy LOL


----------



## DangerMouse (Jan 26, 2008)

Slight deviation from topic 

lol the 360 ring of fire is a free fix from Microsoft, just call their customer services and they'll send a courier out to collect it and fix it and return it all free of charge, even if it is out of warranty !

Microsoft Xbox Support are on : 
*Phone

Assistance by phone:*

0800 587 1102 
or +44 20 7365 9792 from a mobile phone
*Hearing Impaired (TTY device):*
0800 587 1103
*Hours of operation:*
Monday-Friday: 09:00-22:00
Saturday: 09:00-20:00
Sunday: 09:00-17:00

Hope that helps :-D


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks for the info ( noticed it in the pic, hes pouting so I thought I would tell on him childish I know LOL)

he rang them today because it has happened so often and they are sending him a new console, he has 2 weeks to wait so now i have to share my computer LOL


----------

